# Any Big Cheif collectors?



## Humabdos (Sep 3, 2006)

This must really be a rare Big Chief! I don't normally collect Big Chief bottles but I thought this one was cool because of the embossing ROSEBURG DAIRY AND SODA WORKS, ROSEBURG, OREGON.
 From the looks of the bidding I won't be adding this one to my collection! Anyone have a book listing on this bottle?
 Glen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&item=200022869142&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1[/align]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

WoW, Thats great for an ACL. I guess the embossed version is more common than the ACL. The embossed version sell for about 30 bucks.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 3, 2006)

can someone  share any info as to why this bottle is bringing so much? my price guide so several big chief acls. they don't list a value for this one but most of the others aren't in that price range either.


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 3, 2006)

My guess is the embossing : ROSEBURG DAIRY AND SODA WORKS, ROSEBURG, OREGON. Also it's a small logging town. I can't think of any other oregon soda and Dairy works.  Last year a 32 oz Big Chief from oregon sold for $900. This bottle still has six days left!
 Glen


----------



## peltster (Sep 3, 2006)

We have this big chief soda from Louisiana. I don't see much on it either. Kyle


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 3, 2006)

Just did some checking in my bottle club news letter on the Big Chief quart,  it sold for $1850.65 in 2004 by  thebottlevault on E-bay. It was from Roseburg too.
 Makes me want to head  to Roseburg and do some 1950's dump digging!

 Glen


----------



## peltster (Sep 3, 2006)

any idea on the value of the Louisiana bottle. It says on the back property of the ouachita Coca-cola bottling co, inc. Monroe and Tallulah, La.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 4, 2006)

peltser, it appears that big chief bottlers in a few different states had the outline of their state in the background of their acl lables. i don't see yours in my book but there are 2 on ebay. they seem to in the $5 to $10 dollar range, at least so far.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 4, 2006)

John is right, Most Big cheil ACLs are in the $5 to $10 range.The ones that go big are usually western and scarce.


----------



## acls (Sep 5, 2006)

There are some collectors out there who only collect BIG CHIEF brand bottles.  When rare versions come available they are willing to pay the big bucks to add them to there collection.  I have seen this ACL version come up about 4 or 5 times.  However, this one is in the best shape I have seen, and I dont' believe the others had the embossing.


----------



## acls (Sep 5, 2006)

This 3 color version usually brings around $1000.


----------



## acls (Sep 5, 2006)

Here are some more.


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice Bottles ACLs! I knew their where some serious Big Chief collectors out there. I have an embossed Big Chief from burns Oregon in the same mold as this one on E Bay now. Looks like this Roseburg bottle might be one of the oldest style  ACL . I would love to have this one on my shelf but I'll have to wait till I find one at a garage sale for a few bucks[][][][/align]


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 9, 2006)

The Big Chief hits $400!  I have a feeling this bottle may go for over $1000!
 An ACL selling for this kind of money really blows the minds of  most Oregon collectors who could care lees about an ACL.  This is fine with me as it means less competition for me![][][]

 Glen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200022869142[/align]


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 15, 2006)

I HAVE ABIG CHIEF 6&1/2 OZ BOTTE FROM RATON ,NEW MEXICO CAN ANYONE TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT ITS WORTH?


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 15, 2006)

That could be a good one as Raton is a small town. Can you post a photo?
 Also Welcome to the fourm.
 Glen


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 15, 2006)

THIS IS IT, ITS NOT BEEN CLEANED YET


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 15, 2006)

here it is i hope iwoks this time


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 15, 2006)

click on embed photo in post. Keep the size to around 400 x 400


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 15, 2006)

i try it again thank you


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 16, 2006)

I would wash it up some with dish soap.Be very careful not to scratch it.  Don't use hot water. You can safely clean the label with Bar keepers friend. I'll bet it's worth $30 + (maybe a lot more) Maybe ACLS can tell us more about it. 
 Glen


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks so much think i should put it on ebay?


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 16, 2006)

I would you never know.  Clean it best you can and get good photos. The Big Chief that just sold for $799 was bought for a few dollars at an estate auction along with some common soda bottles. Whats the bottom say?
 Glen


----------



## DIGGER.OF.DIRT (Sep 16, 2006)

it says property of coca-cola bott co. raton n.m.


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Your Ouachita louisiana big chief bottle is very common, worth around $10-$15, I've had quite a few of them. I sold a Vicksburg, MS big chief for $60 once, after that everyone got theirs out of the closet and now they go for around $20.
 BARQS19


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi a really clean Raton big chief just sold on ebay for $23.50.
 BARQS19


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just found a dirty one that sold for $10 at a live auction on ebay somewhere. I use to think all Big chiefs were worth a lot, I came across a case of different versions in OK somewhere, got home and they went for around $5-$10 each. I still will pick one up though if it's cheap just in case. I see so many going for top dollar and without a guide out there I just have to take a chance.
 BARQS19


----------

